

DRY Career Advice - taylodl
http://taylodl.wordpress.com/2012/04/26/dry-career-advice/

======
selfnil
Well stated. I have 15+ years of Java experience writing line-of-business
software. The sad thing about it is, it's mostly 3 years of knowledge repeated
five times. Sad, but, true.

